

Chinese hackers obtained designs of most sensitive US weapons - RockyMcNuts
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/confidential-report-lists-us-weapons-system-designs-compromised-by-chinese-cyberspies/2013/05/27/a42c3e1c-c2dd-11e2-8c3b-0b5e9247e8ca_story.html

======
superpie
What I want to know is, why are these systems accessible from the public
internet in the first place?

